# Lohnt sich der umstieg von 75HZ auf 144HZ



## TobePerformance (1. Dezember 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin gerade stark am überlegen ob ich meinen 34" LG 34UM69G gegen einen kleineren mit 27" 144hz tauschen soll.

Denke schon das es sich bemerkbar macht zwischen den 75HZ des LG und dann bei den 144HZ. Der Monitor soll hauptsächlich nur zum Zocken sein (Shooter), surfen oder sonstiges ist hier zweitrangig. 
Würdet ihr denn einen Größeren gegen einen kleineren Monitor tauschen "nur" wegen den HZ ? Will es am ende nicht bereun.

gruß Tobe


----------



## ParaEXE (1. Dezember 2018)

Hi

Persönlich möchte ich nichts mehr anderes. Soll heissen Ja mann merkt einen unterschied. Vor allem wenn mann sich dran gewöhnt hat und dann mal testweise (nach 1-2 monate) wieder von 144 auf 75 stellt.

Das ist schlimmer Augenkrebs

YouTube

Lg


----------



## TobePerformance (1. Dezember 2018)

ParaEXE schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Persönlich möchte ich nichts mehr anderes.
> 
> ...



Das video kenne  Ich, nur ich will es im nachhinein nicht bereuen =(  Optional denke ich auch wieder daran es wie damals zu machen mit 2 Monitoren hier zu sitzen.


----------



## Bandicoot (1. Dezember 2018)

144hz lohnen schon für Shooter wenn du Hardware hast die das stemmen kann. Ich finde mein 27er mit 1440p ideal von der Größe.
Ich hab mir für den 2. PC den selben nochmal geholt. Bin zufrieden damit.


----------



## ParaEXE (1. Dezember 2018)

Bandicoot schrieb:


> 144hz lohnen schon für Shooter wenn du Hardware hast die das stemmen kann. Ich finde mein 27er mit 1440p ideal von der Größe.
> Ich hab mir für den 2. PC den selben nochmal geholt. Bin zufrieden damit.



27 Zoll mit 2560 x 1440P @ 144Hz ist wirklich super. Ich würde selber nicht mehr tauschen wollen. Und die Grafikkarten die 4K@144Hz stemmen müssen noch erfunden werden.

Dazu kostet der Monitor halt auch mal locker 2500€ (Nein Danke)

Lg
^^


----------



## TobePerformance (1. Dezember 2018)

AMD Ryzen 5 2600
MSI X470 Gaming Plus
G.Skill RipJaws V DDR4-3200 16 GB
GeForce® GTX 1060 G1 Gaming 6G

Ich denke mal das die Specs das packen, ich spiele auch nicht alles auf High/Ultra sondern aus Mischung von allem etwas um mehr FPS zu bekommen, Später wird eh ne RTX oder ne 1080 kommen, je nachdem wie sich die RTX Serie entwickelt und die preise


----------



## 0ssi (6. Dezember 2018)

Mit so eine schwachen Grafikkarte kannst du dir den Umstieg sparen denn 60FPS sehen auf 144Hz nicht wirklich besser aus als auf 60Hz
und mit FreeSync/G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS nur noch mit 60Hz also hast du rein gar nichts verbessert bis auf das Tearing.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Mit so eine schwachen Grafikkarte kannst du dir den Umstieg sparen denn 60FPS sehen auf 144Hz nicht wirklich besser aus als auf 60Hz
> und mit FreeSync/G-Sync läuft ein 144Hz Monitor bei 60FPS nur noch mit 60Hz also hast du rein gar nichts verbessert bis auf das Tearing.



Ist natürlich wie immer Quark. 144 Hz lohnen sich immer - selbst bei niedrigen Fps. Gerade wenn du zukunftsfähig sein willst für eine stärkere GPU.


----------



## Schori (6. Dezember 2018)

Die Bewegungen sind flüssiger einfach weil rund doppelt so viele Bilder pro Sekunde angezeigt werden.
Selbst wenn weniger FPS berechnet werden.


----------



## 0ssi (6. Dezember 2018)

PCGH_Manu schrieb:


> Ist natürlich wie immer Quark. 144 Hz lohnen sich immer - selbst bei niedrigen Fps. Gerade wenn du zukunftsfähig sein willst für eine stärkere GPU.


Genau, am besten du empfiehlst wie üblich noch G-Sync dazu und dann kann er schön smooth mit 30-60FPS@30-60Hz zocken und hat den optimalen Nutzen von seinem 144Hz Monitor.


----------



## JoM79 (6. Dezember 2018)

Warum, der reine Bildaufbau läuft doch trotzdem in 6,94ms und nicht in 33,33 oder 16,67ms.


----------



## PCGH_Manu (6. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Genau, am besten du empfiehlst wie üblich noch G-Sync dazu und dann kann er schön smooth mit 30-60FPS@30-60Hz zocken und hat den optimalen Nutzen von seinem 144Hz Monitor.



Klar, freut mich, dass du das auch so siehst. Gerade weil zwischen 30 und 60 Fps das Tearing besonders dicke ist.

Ich weiß, du gehst immer nur von einem Spiel mit einer GPU aus und kommst nie auf die Idee, dass andere Spiele anders performen oder man auf die Idee kommt, aufzurüsten. Aber ich wiederhole mich nicht in jedem Thread.


----------



## 0ssi (6. Dezember 2018)

Genau, wenn er Alles auf LOW stellt dann kann er in fast jedem Spiel mehr als 75FPS schaffen damit sich mehr als 75Hz lohnen wobei ich mich dann Frage wie sich etwas lohnen kann wenn man die Grafikqualität verschlechtert !?
Wenn man Auflösung oder Aktualisierungsrate steigert dann sollte man auch die Framerate steigern und das geht bei gleicher Grafikqualität nur mit einer stärkeren Grafikkarte also muss man für optimalen Nutzen Beides kaufen.


----------



## fipS09 (6. Dezember 2018)

0ssi schrieb:


> Genau, wenn er Alles auf LOW stellt dann kann er in fast jedem Spiel mehr als 75FPS schaffen damit sich mehr als 75Hz lohnen wobei ich mich dann Frage wie sich etwas lohnen kann wenn man die Grafikqualität verschlechtert !?
> Wenn man Auflösung oder Aktualisierungsrate steigert dann sollte man auch die Framerate steigern und das geht bei gleicher Grafikqualität nur mit einer stärkeren Grafikkarte also muss man für optimalen Nutzen Beides kaufen.


Du spekulierst doch einfach, der TE hat ja nichtmal Spiele genannt. Wenn mit Shooter beispielsweise CS:GO oder Overwatch gemeint ist reicht sogar die 1060 für 144hz.


----------



## JoM79 (7. Dezember 2018)

Für 0ssi zählt nur seine eigene Meinung, alle Anderen liegen falsch!

Aber um mal auf Thema zurück zu kommen, mehr Hertz lohnen immer.


----------



## 0ssi (7. Dezember 2018)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn mit Shooter beispielsweise CS:GO oder Overwatch gemeint ist reicht sogar die 1060 für 144hz.


Aber dann verkleinert er sein Sichtfeld beim Downgrade von 21:9 auf 16:9 also zumindest in CS:GO weil Overwatch wohl keinen echten 21:9 Support hat !?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (7. Dezember 2018)

Würde kaufen und im Zweifel zurückschicken. Die Fallhöhe ist relativ gering bei 14 Tage Rückgaberecht. Denke, dass man da nichts bereuen wird.


----------

